# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Kanun e Kuvend (trojet Shqiptare)

## drini_në_TR

*Përmbledhje e Shpejtë e Kanunit të Lekë Dukagjinit!*


Kanuni është një monument kulturor historik i së drejtës tradicionale të shqiptarëve. Shqiptarët kanë trashëguar deri në shekullin e 20-të dy kanune: "kanunin e lekëve" - Kanunin e Lekë Dukagjinit, që kishte pushtet në viset mbi lumin Drin; "kanunin e gegëve" - Kanunin e Skënderbeut, që kishte pushtet në gjithë pjesën tjetër të Shqipërisë veriore. Në viset jugore të Shqipërisë e drejta zakonore tradicionale ka mbërritur fragmentare. Modeli më i plotë i organizimit tradicional të jetës së shqiptarëve është Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit. 

Kanuni nuk kishte vlerë pa kuvendin, pa pleqtë e stërpleqtë, pa dheun që mblidhej për të ndarë të drejtën. "Canon et convente", kanun e kuvend (marrëveshje), ky është thelbi i së drejtës zakonore shqiptare. Vetë fjala "kanun" është huazuar nga greqishtja "canon", që do të thotë rregull, kufizim. Po ashtu edhe fjala "kuvend", që do të thotë "parlament", është huazuar nga një rrënjë neolatine "convente", marrëveshje. 
Tradita vendëse e zgjidhjes së problemeve të së drejtës është dëshmi lashtësie e qytetërimi. Vetëm një popull i ngulitur prej kohësh mund të arrinte të përpunonte në atë shkallë me të vërtetë të lartë elementët e vetëdisiplinës dhe të autopërgjegjësisë. Një popull që arrin të krijojë një kod të normuar bashkëjetese duhet të ketë zotëruar më parë një kulturë të ngulitur etnike. Një mënyrë bashkëjetese e pranuar pa kushte nga të gjithë do shekuj të tërë të rregullohet me norma të njësuara. Kanuni shpreh ekzistencën e një jete urbane qytetare dhe të një ndërgjegjeje bashkësie të hershme. 

Kanuni i malësisë, që lidhet me emrin e Lekë Dukagjinit, por në shumë elementë mund të jetë edhe më i vjetër se kjo figurë e njohur e historisë, është një univers juridik i lashtë, nënshtresa të të cilit, për nga burimi, shkojnë deri në antikitet. Formulat e betimit nuk zënë në gojë hyjnitë me emër. Betimi "për qiell e dhe", "për kët gur", "për kët peshë", "për kët bukë", shpreh një besim mitologjik. Vetëm një gjë me të vërtetë shumë e vyer mund të kapërcente shekuj të tërë për të ardhur gjer në ditët tona. Këto betime janë të njëjta me ato të grekëve të vjetër: Për Uranin (për qiellin), për Demetrën (për tokën) etj. Dhjata e re ia ndalon kategorikisht birit të njeriut të betohet për to. Kurse betimi për bukën të kujton kultin hebraik për "manna-n", ushqimin e shenjtë hyjnor. 
Ishte ky kanun jo vetëm e drejta e rregullimit të bashkëjetesës (convente), por edhe e drejtë familjeje, e drejtë civile, e drejtë pune e procedure, një ansambël i vërtetë drejtësie, ku përcaktoheshin në mënyrën më të sintetizuar raportet e njeriut me familjen, me fisin, me miqësinë, me flamurin e me atdheun. 
Dihet se normat morale, rregullat e ndërtimit të jetesës së përbashkët, në popuj të ndryshëm, sipas përkatësisë së tyre fetare, janë identifikuar shpesh me përcaktimet e librave të shenjtë. Tek shqiptarët nuk vihet re një gjë e tillë. Kategori të tilla themelore të etikës popullore, si nderi, dinjiteti, respekti, mirësjellja, mikpritja etj. ndër shqiptarët janë përcaktuar nga "nomet e të parëve".

*1. Barazia dhe Pabarazia në Kanun*
Me gjithë ashpërsinë e tij, Kanuni ka mundur ti mbajë shqiptarët në kushte të një barazie të rreptë ndaj rregullit, "qoftë edhe i Gjomark", që do të thotë, qoftë dhe i shtëpisë që kishte për detyrë mbikëqyrjen e kanunit. Sipas kanunit, "jeta e të mirit asht nji me jetën e të keqit", dhe "gjaku shkon për gisht", që do të thotë të njëjtën gjë. 
Shkrimtari I. Kadare ka folur për hapësirën juridike tradicionale të popullit tonë, të ruajtur në Kanunin e Lekë Dukagjinit, duke vënë në dukje një gjymtim të saj, përjashtimin e gruas nga çdo lloj veprimtarie që kishte të bënte me përcaktimin, ndarjen, dhënien apo fitimin e së drejtës, duke përfshirë edhe kuvendin në odën e miqve. Kanuni, del nga barazia edhe në një përcaktim tjetër: të pozitës së privilegjuar të klerit në kuvend. Kanuni sanksionon që "prifti nuk bjen më gjak e nuk çohet në be" (nyje 4, § 10). Edhe "me ndollë qi meshtari të çohet në be, a për me dlirë vendin a për porotnik (dëshmitar), ky vetëm do të njihet e do të zehet për 24 vetë" (po aty). Po kështu, sanksionohen edhe favoret e kishës si institucion. Ajo "nuk giobitet e ska peng më kend" (nyje 1, § 2), pra, qendron mbi kanun. Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit, sikurse të gjithë kanunet, është produkt dhe pasqyrë e së drejtës feudale. Dy përjashtimet prej barazisë: përjashtimi i kishës prej detyrimit ndaj bashkësisë (krahinës, flamurit) dhe pozita jashkëkanunore e gruas, janë gjurmë të kohërave mesjetare. Të tjerët, "me qenë edhe i kullës së bajrakut", i nënshtrohen njësoj të njëjtit rregull. ("Edhe pse pari a krye, pengun do ta lëshojë ndorë të pleqve e tvogjlis, po bani kush vaj me të"- nyje 141 § 1014). Paragrafë të tillë, si "çmimi i jetës së nierit asht nji" (nyje 124, 1 887); "secili mbahet rrumbull katërqind derhem në kandar (në okë) të vet" (§ 889); përmbajnë një barazi të ashpër të njerëzve. 
Mund të pohohet pa druajtje se barazia e rreptë që ka sanksionuar e marrë në mbrojtje kanuni është një vlerë e kryehershme e tij, natyrisht paramesjetare. 
Në anën tjetër, edhe privilegjet e pabarazitë e kanunit janë relative. Sepse në traditën shqiptare kanuni nuk mund të ndahej nga kuvendi. Çfarë e ndalonte njëri mund ta lejonte tjetri. Çfarë e lejonte njëri, mund ta pezullonte tjetri. Ndonëse kanuni e nënçmonte e nuk e lejonte gruan të rrinte në odën e burrave, shpesh kuvendi e ka pranuar atë, duke i vlerësuar mençurinë dhe zotësinë për të ndarë të drejtën. 

*2. Mikpritja në Kanun*
Kanuni ka sanksionuar kultin e mikut dhe të mikpritjes tek shqiptarët. Kulti i mikut shenjohet në përkufizimin e shtëpisë, si "e zotit dhe e mikut" ("Shtëpia e shqiptarit është e zotit dhe e mikut"). Në kanun zoti dhe miku para shtëpisë barazohen. Nuk mund të ketë hyjnizim më të madh se ky për mikun. Kulti i mikut, i shprehur edhe në formulime të tilla, si: "shtëpia e shqiptarit - e mikut dhe e shtegtarit", "dera e shpisë i hapet kujdo qi ia msyen, me kenë edhe përdersi" (lypsi), përmban një mendësi të lashtë, parakristiane, judaike, biblike, që vjen prej kohërash profetët mund të shfaqeshin në dyer besimtarësh me rrobën e një shtegtari të mjerë. Në mendësinë e shqiptarit, miku që troket në portë duhet pritur me të gjitha nderet që i takojnë, sepse "nuk dihet a asht lypsi a shenjti". 
Në traditën shqiptare miku nuk kërkon leje për të hyrë në një shtëpi, por "ia mësyn", që do të thotë se i zoti i shtëpisë është i detyruar t'ia hapë portën me dëshirë të vet, sepse, për ndryshe, miku ka të drejtën e vet "me hy". 
Privilegji më i madh i mikut në kanun është ndorja. Kjo do të thotë se miku nuk bjen në gjak dhe është i mbrojtur prej hasmit sa kohë që "asht me bukë të të zotit të shtëpisë". Nëse miku binte në pusinë e hasmit, mjafton të thërriste: "jam me bukë të filanit" apo "jam ndorja e filanit" - domethënë e të zotit të shtëpisë që e kishte pritur, dhe kjo i jepte siguri, i shpëtonte jetën, i hapte rrugën. 

*3. Nderi në Kanun*
Nga kohëra shumë të hershme vjen përmes kanunit kulti i nderit. Nderi tek shqiptarët ndryshon nga kodet e kalorësisë europiane të pragut të Rilindjes. Bëhet fjalë për një nder të ashpër, por dinjitoz e madhështor në ashpërsinë e tij. Nderi në kanun nuk është një kategori morale në kuptimin e ngushtë. Për kuptimet e ngushta kanuni kishte ndalime të tjera. Një familje shqiptare, para se të vendoste pranimin e një krushqie të re, duhej të hetonte nëse largësia midis brezave të gjakut e të tamblit (në linjë mashkullore dhe femërore), ishte më shumë se shtatë breza. Kishte rajone që duhej të kalonin 12 breza. 
Për vendin që i ka dhënë popullsia malësore nderit, që shkrinte dy kulte, atë të bujarisë (të mikut) dhe të urtësisë (të pleqve), mjafton tu referohemi dy paragrafëve të njëpasnjëshëm të kodit:
"Ndera e marrun ka gjakun" (nyje, § 598); 
"Ndera i merret burrit me i than kush se rren faqe burrave në kuvend". 
Vetë kuvendi i burrave ka etikën e vet të mbipushtetshme, që përbën kodin e spektaklit, të një spektakli që shfaqet gjithnjë vetëm një herë dhe nuk përsëritet më, të një spektakli që nuk njeh provë gjenerale. Eshtë kjo etikë që ka krijuar atë dendësi të mendimit përherë të pranishëm në bisedën malësore, atë mirësjellje fisnike, atë dialog aq të kulturuar, që vë në peshë urtësitë dhe mban në eficiencë të plotë mekanizmin e kërkimit të së vërtetës. 
"Shqiptari rron për dy gisht nder", "Dy gisht nder e faqen e bardhë", janë dy përcaktime themelore për nderin në kanun. 
Nderi në të drejtën zakonore shqiptare është e kundërta e turpit. Po të krahasohen "zonat" e nderit dhe të turpit në kanun, del se hapësira e nderit ka qenë shumë e ngushtë dhe brenda kësaj hapësire njeriu shqiptar duhej të krijonte individualitetin e tij. Kjo sepse kanuni përmban një varg të gjatë ndalimesh e tabush, që e mbronin njeriun prej "zonës së turpit". 
Nderi bën shtëpinë, thuhet në kanun, por shtëpia nuk bëhet me një brez. Për të ngritur një shtëpi duhet një faqe, domethënë tre breza nder radhazi. 
Pushteti i nderit mbi shqiptarin ishte mbi pushtetin e faltores dhe të shtetit. 

*4. Besa në Kanun*
Me kultin e nderit është i lidhur kulti i fjalës së dhënë, ose, siç njihet ndër shqiptarët, "kulti i besës". Kjo është një fjalë që nuk ekziston në shumicën e gjuhëve të botës. Në gjuhët ballkanike ekziston si fjalë e huazuar nga gjuha shqipe. Shpesh, në përkthime prej shqipes, fjala "besë", duke mos pasur barazi kuptimore me një fjalë a frazeologjizëm të gjuhës tjetër, jepet në formë shënimesh shpjeguese, si një dukuri e botës shqiptare, si albanizëm. 
Besa, ose kulti i fjalës së dhënë, lidhet në burim me mitin biblik të fjalës: "Në fillim qe fjala!". Më parë se të ishte shkrimi, kontrata, marrëveshja, noteria, gjyqi, shteti, popujt, njeriu, bota vetë, ishte fjala. Ky kult madhështor, i cili, në popujt euro-perëndimorë, pak nga pak mori karakterin e një idiome fetare kishtare, tek shqiptarët ruajti gjurmën e burimit. 
Lidhja në fjalë (për fjale) përbënte për kanunin autoritetin më të lartë. Të gjitha marrëdhëniet: në gjini, në fis, në famulli, në bajrak dhe në nivelin e bashkësisë etnike, madje edhe marëdhënie ndëretnike, mbaheshin në fjalë. 
Besa është testamenti moral i shqiptarëve qysh prej periudhave mitologjike. Dy baladat më të rëndësishme të folklorit shqiptar, me motivin e murimit dhe motivin e ringjalljes (flijimi për ngritjen e një ure dhe ngritja e vëllait nga varri për të kthyer motrën në familje) lidhen me mbajtjen e fjalës së dhënë. 
Në kanun thuhet se "e folmja asht e falme": çfarë premtohet, duhet të kryhet. 
Besa shqiptare, e njohur tek bullgarët dhe rumunët pikërisht me emrin "besa", kurse tek sllavët e jugut si "arbanaska vjera" (fj. për fj. "ajo që besojnë shqiptarët") është virtyt themelor i tyre, trashëguar prej të parëve. 

*5. Kanuni ose "Jus Albanicae"*
Shqipëria qe e pushtuar për pesë shekuj nga perandoria otomane, por Kanunin ajo nuk arriti ta nënshtrojë. Në shekullin e 19-të në Shkodër funksiononte një zyrë e veçantë, që njihej me emrin "Xhibali", dhe që kishte për detyrë të hetonte se ku nuk përputheshin ligjet e perandorisë dhe të sheriatit me kanunin, për tu tërhequr para konfliktit. E drejta zakonore shqiptare mund të jetë e vetmja ndër ato të popujve ballkanikë që mbeti si e drejtë paralele. I. Kadare, në një ese të tij, figurativisht këtë e ka quajtur "jus albanicae". 

Sot kanuni është një "opus finita" një herë e përgjithnjë, është "një botë e mbyllur". E. Çabej, qysh në vitin 1935, në veprën "Elemente të literaturës dhe të gjuhës shqipe", e përfshiu Kanunin në antologjinë e vlerave letrare të përzgjedhura për nevojat e shkollës. Në këtë parashtresë Kanuni gjithashtu do të shihet si një botë juridikisht e mbyllur dhe artistikisht e pasur. Kanuni u përcoll nga brezi në brez me të njëjtin mekanizëm si gjuha apo folklori, si një traditë orale, në qarkullim të shumëfishtë gojor.
Kanuni nuk u botua dot deri në dekadat e para të shekullit që jetojmë. Kjo ka shpjegimin e vet. Në radhë të parë, nuk duhet harruar që e drejta zakonore e malësisë pothuajse gjithnjë ka qenë një e drejtë ilegale, që nuk njihej nga pushtetet zyrtarë, sado kalimtare që kanë qenë. Përveç kësaj, kanuni mësohej përmendësh si një trashëgim kulturor i madh, njësoj siç mësoheshin rapsoditë, legjendat, rrëfenjat. Ai ishte edukata juridike dhe ndërgjegjja juridike e malësorëve, zgjedhja e përbashkët e mënyrës së jetesës. Mbi bazën e tij ndërtohej e ndryshohej morali. Prandaj pasqyrimi i vlerave shprehëse të bisedës në odën e miqve, i frymës së përcaktuar të procedurës dhe rregullave të saj të brendshme, duke dëshmuar qytetërimin e popullit tonë, mbron historinë e sulmuar të tij, pra, mbron të drejtën e ekzistencës dhe të zhvillimit të lirë të tij. 
Një popull që e ka rregulluar me norma të njësuar bashkëjetesën që së lashti, një "popull me aftësi të shquara ligjvënëse", siç do të shprehej Kadareja; tregon se ai di të vetëqeveriset, pa pasur nevojë të marrë mësime dhe shansi i tij nuk gjykohet nga momenti i krizës. Shansi i tij mund të jetë përpara. 
Vepër e përbashkët e një populli të tërë, e përvojës historike shumëshekullore të tij, kanuni është lidhur ngushtë me emrin e një duke të përmendur të arbërve të shekullit të 15-të, me emrin e Lekë Dukagjinit. Kronikat e kanë treguar atë si një nga figurat e shquara të qendresës antiosmane, prijës e komandant të malësorëve, bashkëluftëtar të Skënderbeut. Por edhe pa këto cilësi, pa trimërinë dhe titujt e fisnikërisë që i atriubon historia, pa pjesëmarrjen në luftërat për mbrojtjen e trojeve arbërore dhe vetëdijen e të qenit arbër, Lekë Dukagjini do të mbetej njësoj i lavdishëm nëpër kohëra vetëm me atë nder që i bëri populli duke preferuar në vend të anonimatit emrin e tij si autor për kanunin e malësisë. 
Ska dyshim që as Lekë Dukagjini dhe as ndonjë individ tjetër nuk mund të kishte një aftësi të tillë prej ligjvënësi, sa të hartonte një - asnjë fjalë tjetër nuk do të ishte kuptimisht e mjaftueshme - një univers të tërë juridik, lakonik e të kompletuar, siç është kanuni i malësisë. Shumë-shumë, ai mund të ishte një Gjeçov i pesë shekuj të shkuar, por një Gjeçov që e sistemoi me gojë e jo me shkrim të drejtën arbërore. Ajo u përcoll nga një shekull në tjetrin si një testament juridik. Në mesjetë, në epokën e qendresës së madhe ndaj perandorisë otomane, ndoshta u bë normimi i parë i saj, duke e ngritur atë mbi kanunet me përdorim të ngushtë krahinor. Integrimi politik i arbërve përballë rrezikut të përbashkët sigurisht e lehtësoi këtë proces. 
Një karakterizim lakonik i ka bërë kanunit gjuhëtari i shquar E. Çabej, në një nga punimet e tij më të hershme, pikërisht në tekstin "Elemente të gjuhësisë e të literaturës shqipe", botuar më 1935. Në këtë libër ai thekson shprehimisht: 
"I ndjeri baron Nopsca ka lënë edhe ky një vepër dorëshkrim mbi kanunin. Pas këtij dijetari burimi i kanunit duhet kërkuar në ligjet gjermane të Langbardëve, të cilat hyjtën në Shqipëri me anën e Venetikut. Mirëpo ne jemi të mendimit se nga ekzistenca e gjurmëve të forta të kanunit në Labëri na del një vatër e re e këtij ligji në Shqipërinë Jugore. Me këtë del i besuarshëm një burim mjaft i vjetër dhe shqiptar i këtij kanuni. Përveç kësaj ky kanun duhet krahasuar, besojmë, jo vetëm me ligjet gjermane të Italisë, por edhe me ligjet e popujve të Ballkanit". 
Për herë të parë kanuni u mblodh, u sistemua dhe u botua në shqip prej at Shtjefën Gjeçovit në vitin 1933. Gjeçovi ishte një prelat i shquar i kishës romane, prift i urdhërit franceskan, që jetoi midis malësive të veriut dhe ishte në kontakt me veprimin e së drejtës së kanunit mbi marrëdhëniet në shoqëri. Kanuni kishte pushtet jo vetëm mbi autoritetet laike, por edhe mbi kishën, sido që të pjesshëm. Gjeçovi kishte kulturë të shëndoshë filologjike, teologjike, arkeologjike dhe juridike. Ai përktheu vepra të letërsisë botërore në shqip dhe shkroi letërsi origjinale vetë. Ishte një prej koleksionistëve të parë të gjetjeve arkeologjike shqiptare. Fati i koleksionit të tij nuk dihet. Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit u përkthye fillimisht në gjuhën italiane, pastaj serbisht, frëngjisht, rusisht, anglisht dhe në ndonjë gjuhë tjetër. 

_Shkruar nga_ Dr. Shaban Sinani

----------


## drini_në_TR

Pamje e Lekës tonë të madh.

Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit di që ka qënë në fuqi edhe tek Arbëreshët e Italisë, por s'kam djeni për Arvanitasit e Greqisë. Kam dëgjuar që Arvanitasit kanë pasë një Kanun të tyren, por s'di shumë për këtë çështje. 

Në Dardani a ka qënë në fuqi kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit? Apo ka pas një kanun të vetin Dardania?

Më sipër është folur për një Kanun të Labërisë, por mesa di unë ai kanun ka pas funksionuar edhe në Çamëri. A di gjë njeri për këtë Kanun, dhe nëse po, a mundet t'na sjellë disa njohuri mbi të?

Me shumë Nderime
drini.

----------


## Eni

Kanunet ne Shqiperi apo e drejta zakonore shqiptare ka pasur me shume efekt ne ato zona te vendit, te cilat ishin dhe me te izoluarat nga vete pozita e tyre gjeografike, te pakalueshme per ushtrine turke, dhe kesisoj zona te "veteqeverisura" prej bajraqeve te shumta shqiptare.
Osmanet duke mos pasur aces ne to, lane ne veprim te drejten zakonore qe ekzistonte ne to dhe qe rregullonte marredheniet mes anetareve te bajrakut, fisit apo krahines. 
Keshtu kanunet shqiptare u zhvilluan fuqimisht ne veri te vendit, ku malesite shqiptare ishin te papershkueshmenga kemba odmane, dhe aty kemi zhvillimin e kanuneve te Dukagjinit, Lures, Pukes, Mirdites, Lumes e ndonje tjetri. Plus ne zonat malore te Shqiperise se Jugut kemi zhvillimin e kanuneve te Laberise, Skenderbeut etj. kanune qe kane funskionuar per nje kohe teper te gjate, aq sa dhe zgjati pushtimi osman ne Shqiperi.

Ishte Mbreti Zog I qe filloi modernizimin e vendit dhe per pasoje te legjislacionit shqiptar,qe filloi i pari te pengonte ne vend efektet e kanuneve apo se drejtes zakonore. Shkurtesia e zgjatjes se mbreterimit te tij prej Luftes se Dyte Boterore u pasua me nderprerjen e legjislacionit modern dhe te perpjekjeve per te nxjerre "jashte loje" kanunet.

Me pas rregjimi komunist ne Shqiperi veproi me dhune te hapur ne krahinat tradicionale ku vepronte kanuni per te hequr nga veprimi kete te drejte dhe per pasoje me dhune kemi nje nderpreje te veprimit te saj ne krajhinat e siperpermendura.

Me vendosjen e demokracise ne vend, pasoi dhe nje coroditje e shtetit, kaosi institucional dhe legjislcioni tashme i nderrruar krejtesisht, u shoqeruan me mosveprimin e shtetit ligjor ne disa zona te thella malore te vendit dhe kesisoj kanuni apo e drejta zakonore shqiptare rilindi serisht, por e spostuar disi nga tradita zakonore.
Banoret e rinj sot e kane keqkuptuar kete te drejte dhe ne emer te kanunit veprojne katerciperisht me mosdije dhe kane rene pre e keqkuptimit dhe e gjakmarrjes qorre.

Botimi i ketyre kanuneve shqiptare do te ndihmoje ne kuptimin e perceptimin me te mire te tyre. Por kjo i perket fazes studimore.
Ajo qe nevojitet ne shqiperi eshte zbatimi i ligjit nga instancat shteterore kudo njesoj dhe jo lenia preh e keqkuptimeve dhe abuzimeve me kete te drejte.

----------


## dimegeni

Kanuni i Lek Dukagjinit ka qen institucioni me demokrat per kohen.....keshtu me than.

Eni mireseerdhe!Si je mir?

----------

